# The Hot Biker Chick Rides Again!



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

The great Munkey group bomb is under way!!!!!!

C#0306240000027272****
He'll be ridden hard and put away wet:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Perry....where are you?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

this is one bomb that i hope comes to my house:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Another Brownie Bomb??


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Whoaaa.... 

If I rode in my lacy VS pink things, I'd get....






SKIN GRAFTS! 
:r


Well SOMEONE'S gonna get hurt!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

biker ****...............haven't seen her around town :bn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the creeper in the dark, in the back. Wonder what he's lookin' at?

Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Perry....where are you?


I'm not posting in this thread..more pics :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> *I like the creeper in the dark,* in the back. Wonder what he's lookin' at?
> 
> Al


to each their own I guess :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> to each their own I guess :r


Perry's the guy in the dark!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Perry's the guy in the dark!!!!!!!


and you have to wonder what I see? hint..Its "behind" the scenes. :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

HEY !!!!!

THAT'S MY SISTER




















I'm from West Virginia ya know.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldn't be a photographer if I didn't want to photograph her.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I like the creeper in the dark, in the back. Wonder what he's lookin' at?
> 
> Al


He's a SMECO repair man. He was doing line work at Jim's house and stuck around to check it out. He used the cherry picker in his truck to get the lights over the bike


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Your gonna give the bomb recipient a heart attack!!!

Bax, that's just plain irresponsibility!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> I wouldn't be a photographer if I didn't want to photograph her.


Well I wouldn't be a man if I didn't want to F...................

Hang on, my girlfriend is calling me :bn


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I like the creeper in the dark, in the back. Wonder what he's lookin' at?
> 
> Al


Good eyes, I would have never saw that. Then again, why did you.:r


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

how about.... i supply you with my bombs and let you make her send em ... wait... hmmm i better find a 2nd job :r:bn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Who said dont let strangers in............:dr


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I repeat: PLEASE BOMB ME.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I repeat: PLEASE BOMB ME.


Well, when ever you care to let your addy slip, we'll see what happens:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I like the creeper in the dark, in the back. Wonder what he's lookin' at?
> 
> Al


Guy in the back? You're focusing on the wrong subject Al!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

What the hell Bax? When you (so generously) bombed me you did not have this delivery woman working for you yet. I feel ripped off (in a way)!!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I like the creeper in the dark, in the back. Wonder what he's lookin' at?
> 
> Al


I have a few pics of him is assless chaps, if you want me to PM them to ya. :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> What the hell Bax? When you (so generously) bombed me you did not have this delivery woman working for you yet. I feel ripped off (in a way)!!!


It's a new thing, sorry. Send me your addy again and I'll make it up to you... I have Opus... Hmmmmmm:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bax said:


> It's a new thing, sorry. Send me your addy again and I'll make it up to you... I have Opus... Hmmmmmm:tu


dude, more?:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> I have a few pics of him is assless chaps, if you want me to PM them to ya. :r


I think the real question is why do you have photos of that guy in a$$less chaps in the first place? 

Besides I wouldn't want you to take them off the celling over your bed just to send them to me.

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Guy in the back? You're focusing on the wrong subject Al!!


Well, If I focus on the "subject" I'm just another 40 something perv like everybody else.

Al :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm no expert so maybe smokeyscotch will chime in but I think you need to get rid of the bike in these photos. It just clutters up the shot.

:2 Al



Bax said:


> The great Munkey group bomb is under way!!!!!!
> 
> C#0306240000027272****
> He'll be ridden hard and put away wet:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm no expert so maybe smokeyscotch will chime in but I think you need to get rid of the bike in these photos. It just clutters up the shot.
> 
> :2 Al


:tpd: But you could get rid of the dude in the backgroung and the chaps on the lovely ladie as well, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

groogs said:


> :tpd: But you could get rid of the dude in the backgroung and the chaps on the lovely ladie as well, but that is just my opinion.


i just say get rid of the bike. the pic can be cropped. :tpd:


----------

